# North Atlantic Crossing



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi,

For a very long time; I have this dream in mind of crossing the North Atlantic. I would like to learn about it. Does anyone have stories, experience to share with me? How do we prepare? What is the best reading, how much of a boat investment does it require. etc.
I know about sailing and the basic of navigation. Where should I start? Please help ... thanks and I look forward to your replies.

Richard Racette


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

what boat do you own?
do you know of offshore passage opportunities?
eric


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Not the right type of boat at the moment. I just have a light displacement 27C&C and cruise around Lake Ont. I am thinking about the future plans. I am just new to reading article about Atlantic passage, and want to learn about it.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Read "Adrift". About a guy who knew what he was doing and came out alive. Compare to "Airborne", about a guy who can buy his way out of any problem. Figure out where you fit and have fun.


----------



## SHIMSHON (Jan 30, 2001)

START BY READING AS MUCH AS YOU POSSIBLY CAN. TAKE A COURSE IN CELESTIAL NAVIGATION. GET YOURSELF A COPY OF THE ATLAS OF PILOT CHARTS FOR THE NORTH ATLANTIC ($32 FROM LANDFALL NAVIGATION)--INCRDEIBLE AMOUNT OF INFORMATION. SEE IF YOU CAN SECURE A CREW POSITION ON AN OFFSHORE BOAT. GOOD LUCK!!


----------

